

Ask HN: Let's create the largest database of browser usage stats. - skbohra123

HN is a huge community of people building web startups. If we can share monthly browser share statistics, anonymously or something, we can create a most reliable browser usage stats. This will really help in deciding on what browsers to support, what features to be enabled. How does it look ?
======
elliottcarlson
IE - 88.56% Chrome - 4.98% Firefox - 4.56% Safari - 1.90%

Granted, this is a physician related site and deals highly in the pharma
sector, so IE6 is still prevalent.

------
skbohra123
Let me start with mine,

FF - 48.52% Chrome - 36.69% IE - 7.69% Safari - 4.14% Opera - 2.69%

